# Emerald Coast Marine Inland Storage



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Wewould like to now offer Inland storage. please call for details.. 

Now would be a good time to take advantage of the Storm headed this way.....:usaflag

Kenny Mann

Emerald Coast Marine

850-456-8196

850-455-8138:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

another storm brewing,,, nows the time to start getting those boats out of the water...:usaflag


----------

